# What are my Shimano wheels



## alexharvay (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all

I have a set of Shimano wheels but I have no idea what model they are. I was hoping someone here could shed some light for me?










Other than saying Shimano on them there's very little other information. Japan VIA 700C appears on the rim and that's it. I can't see any other markings.

Cheers, Alex.


----------



## nony (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like older ultegra or DA WH-7700 wheels.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

*wh-7700*

agreed,they appear to be the original dura-ace pre-built wheel wh-7700 as they have tell tale greenish gray anodized rim.hubs are probably stamped w/wh-7700


----------



## alexharvay (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers guys.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Look on the hubs either on the center of the hub shell or the dust seal.
They will say something like WH-7700 or WH-R535


----------



## alexharvay (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys, they are indeed WH-7700 as stated on the hub.


----------

